# Huntsville Alabama Hotel Bar Whiskey Bottle



## bamascavenger (Jan 8, 2016)

Can anyone tell me the rarity and a value to this find? I cannot find any info on the Hotel and I apologize for the photos. My phone can is not a good one. Thank you.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 8, 2016)

Although I have one too, as far as I know, it's still pretty tough.  I'd say 2 or 3 hunnert.  Hard to beat those deep South strapsides.


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 9, 2016)

you know it's before 1909.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 9, 2016)

Sweet bottle! Embossed flasks are always good bottles to add.


----------



## RCO (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm from Huntsville Ontario , its neat to see a bottle from one of the other Huntsville's out there , it looks to be fairly old , sometimes older local history books can provide info on older hotels that are long gone


----------



## 2find4me (Jan 16, 2016)

Nice flasks, if they are for sale/trade my friend would be interested in them.


----------



## alabamacollector (Jan 20, 2016)

If either of those would happen to be for sale, I would be interested in them as well.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 20, 2016)

cool hotel bar flask!! I would also say a couple hundred dollars, though, it may be worth more........Andy


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 21, 2016)

Those should do well, good pick ups! Should bring a hundred and a half minimum , but most Tennessee flasks are priced double that too. Most, also get dusky waiting on a buyer at those prices.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 22, 2016)

January 19 1897
W. E. Everett, the genial proprietor of Huntsville Hotel bar, has returned from a brief visit to Tennessee where he secured a fine line of whiskies. 

 March 15 1911
The old Huntsville hotel was destroyed on Nov. 19th, 1910 and efforts to secure a new one since that time have been futile said Dr. Humphrey, until now, when the city can redeem the city’s fair name by the issuance of bonds, this releasing the citizens from contributing one penny toward its erection.

Both from http://www.newspaperabstracts.com/


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 22, 2016)

sandchip said:


> Although I have one too, as far as I know, it's still pretty tough.  I'd say 2 or 3 hunnert.  Hard to beat those deep South strapsides.
> 
> View attachment 168540


 Did you get that from Jay?


----------



## bamascavenger (Mar 16, 2017)

Very cool info. Thank you!


----------

